# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  پسوند فایلهای اجرایی در لینوکس چیستند ؟

## سیدهانی

سلام
می خواستم بپرسم که پسوندهایی که در لینوکس قابلیت اجرا دارند، چه پسوندهایی هستند؟
پ.ن : اگه سوالم تکراری بوده ببخشید... چون تا موضوعات مهم پیدا نکردم

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:



> سلام
> می خواستم بپرسم که پسوندهایی که در لینوکس قابلیت اجرا دارند، چه پسوندهایی هستند؟
> پ.ن : اگه سوالم تکراری بوده ببخشید... چون تا موضوعات مهم پیدا نکردم


هیچ چیز!
می توانید اسم و پسوند آن را هر چیزی بگذارید.
در لینوکس پسوند فایل چیز مهمی نیست و کاراکتر های «.» و هر آنچه بعد از آن می آید جزو اسم فایل است و برنامه های مختلف هم عموما حساسیتی روی چیزی به نام پسوند ندارند.
البته محیط های گرافیکی مثل KDE و GNOME مانند ویندوز برای نشان دادن آیکونی که نماینده فایل است از پسوند استفاده می کنند ولی در خود لینوکس صرفا فایل ها را به دو دسته تقسیم می کنند باینری و متنی. البته دستور FILE یک سری اطلاعات در مورد انواع فایل ها می دهد که البته به پسوند فایل مربوط نمی شوند.

نکته اضافی: برای اجرای یک برنامه ای تازه نوشته اید حتما دقت کنید که permission مربوط به اجرا(Execute) آن تنظیم شده باشد.

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## linux

خیلی با حال هست!
تمام کسایی که تازه لینوکس دارن یاد می گیرن تو کف این هستند!
من خودم هم اولین بار وفتی فهمیدم جریان اینطوری هست کلی حال کردم.

----------


## سیدهانی

سلام !
واقعا" چیز جالبیه! حالا یه سوال دیگه ... تعداد حروفی که برای یک فایل میشه تعریف کرد چه تعدادی هستش ؟

----------


## hosseinzadeh

بستگی به فایل سیستم داره.چون فایل سیستم های متفاوتی موجوده.ولی معمولا 255 است.

----------


## Hidarneh

این روش روی آمیگا خدا بیامرز ( تا اونجایی که من می دونم ) برای اولین بار اجرا شده بود . یادش به خیر هنوز سیستم multi task به اون خوبی ندیدم . حتی P IV با آخرین سرعتش و ...

----------


## returnx

خوب اونوقت اگه یک برنامه با زبان vb بنویسیم و برنامه رو EXE کنیم تو لینوکس جواب میده؟؟؟؟(یعنی لینوکس کامپایلر vb رو داره!!!!)

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

> خوب اونوقت اگه یک برنامه با زبان vb بنویسیم و برنامه رو EXE کنیم تو لینوکس جواب میده؟؟؟؟(یعنی لینوکس کامپایلر vb رو داره!!!!)


این که برنامه رو توی خود لینوکس با وی بی بنویسید و کامپایل کنید ؛ خیر ممکن نیست.
اما برنامه های اجرایی نوشته شده با وی بی رو با اضافه کردن دی ال ال لازم (msvbvm60.dll) به برنامه واین wine  و کمی سرو کله زدن با واین ؛ می تونید اجرا کنید (البته نه همه اون ها رو)

کلا وقتی اومدین سراغ لینوکس وی بی رو فراموش کنید
برید سراغ c , C++‎, python , java , و امثالهم
البته دات نت هم یک پیاده سازی از فریم ورک داره به نام مونو که اگر برنامه نویس دات نت باشید تا حدی بدردتون خواهد خورد.(هر چند مخالفان سرسختی براش وجود داره)

----------

